# chancla



## Jigisha

Ustedes ayuden me con ejemplos ¿que signífica chancla?


----------



## mateitop

Sandal/flip-flop - I thought slipper was "zapatilla". I could be wrong!


----------



## Iararo

House shoe; low shoe which can be easily slipped on or off, slipper


----------



## Janis Joplin

A very old shoe


----------



## Jigisha

muchas gracias por sus ayudas


----------



## Blixa

Janis Joplin said:


> A very old shoe


 
No siempre es un zapato viejo   mi abuela me dice "quitate esas chanclas" cuando no esta de acuerdo con mis zapatitos   pero concuerdo con sandals.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

Aca en australia las llaman *"tongs"*

cya..


----------



## mtymx

hola,a todos

Chancla, en mi opinión, concuerda más con sandalia (as). Al menos en monterrey, mexico se utiliza esa palabra.


----------



## Agente442

Y como decía el gran Cuco Sanchez: "Esta chancla que yo tiro...no la vuelvo a levantar"


----------



## mtymx

hola otra vez!!

chancla (s) y huarache (s) también significan lo mismo.


----------



## Pey

En Argentina se llaman "ojotas" ó "chancletas".


----------



## Maika

Estoy de acuerdo con Iarao y Janis Joplin....

¡Chancla y huarache no son lo mismo!

También le decimos chanclas acá en México a esas sandalias de hule para la playa.

Y sí, también se usa para zapatos viejos

Y también para zapatos cómodos como dijeron por ahí, esos que nada más se meten, sin agujetas ni broches ni nada.....

Tiene tantos significados.....

Y el verbo "chanclear"  aplica para todo tipo de zapatos, es cuando una mujer no sabe caminar y hace escándalo con los zapatos a cada paso que da. (O también por que le quedan grandes, jo jo jo)


----------



## elbeto

Coincido con Maika. En México significa casi cualquier cosa que te pongas en los pies (excepto por los calcetines, calcetas, tines y talco para el mal olor), incluso como decía Blixa, se usa de manera despectiva cuando no nos gustan los zapatos que alguien trae puestos.
Y dar un "chanclazo" es golpear con una chancla a manera de correctivo, como lo hacían a mis hermanos.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

se trato antes aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=154781


----------



## Argónida

Aquí "chanclas" es un tipo de sandalia (no cualquier sandalia) que podría ser el equivalente a "flip flops". No tiene connotaciones despectivas, ni se refiere a un calzado viejo. Son simplemente unas sandalias planas, informales, y, creo que lo más característico, que dejan el talón suelto y los dedos sin cubrir (de ahí el nombre del grupo "No me pises que llevo chanclas").


----------



## Hella

This is what we call "chanclas" in Spain.


----------



## Outlier

Chancla is a kind of shoe that you use normally only on summer, the shoe that you can see your own fingers. 

And by the way:
Gracias por sus ayudas  
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## indybird

In English, in the US, we call them thongs on the west coast and zorries on the east cost.


----------



## Blixa

Hella said:


> This is what we call "chanclas" in Spain.


 

Efectivamente de manera "standard"  esas son las famosas "chanclas" y si entendí bien, esas son "thongs".


----------



## gotitadeleche

indybird said:


> In English, in the US, we call them thongs on the west coast and zorries on the east cost.




Oh my gosh!! I had totally forgotten that word! I don't think I have heard it since I was a little kid. I am trying to remember where we used it...Was it when we lived in the Philipines or when we lived in Arkansas???

Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Maika

Me acordé de algo más:

1)  Cuando el niño se portaba mal, la mamá le decía: "te voy a agarrar a *chanclazos*", jaja, claro, a veces lo hacía y otras sólo era amenaza. La cosa es que el niño se tranquilizaba por el susto que esto le provocaba.  Actualmente eso ya no sucede, ahora a los niños no se les toca, ni se les amenaza ni nada, pues luego luego acuden a Derechos Humanos, jo jo.

2)  Cuando alguien está muy borracho, se dice que está "*hasta las chanclas*".

3)  "Lo quiero como a mis chanclas viejas".  Aquí se puede hacer referencia a una persona o a un objeto, y en este caso "chanclas" sí se refiere a zapatos viejos, por lo cómodos que son, aunque se vean horribles y estén rotos, jaja.

Por supuesto que este tipo de lenguaje no es el más elegante en México, ni quiere decir que todo mundo lo use, pero sí ha sido (1) o es todavía (2) muy utilizado.


----------



## indybird

Ja Ja! Me encanta aprender esta manera de hablar cotidiana. 
Gracias.


----------



## TravelinTom

Maika said:


> Me acordé de algo más:
> 
> 1)  Cuando el niño se portaba mal, la mamá le decía: "te voy a agarrar a *chanclazos*", jaja, claro, a veces lo hacía y otras sólo era amenaza. La cosa es que el niño se tranquilizaba por el susto que esto le provocaba.  Actualmente eso ya no sucede, ahora a los niños no se les toca, ni se les amenaza ni nada, pues luego luego acuden a Derechos Humanos, jo jo.



El Secreto de La Chancla     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXqaCXaHmnI&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Althurien

Son un tipo de sandalias, pero no todas las sandalias, sólo las que no están sujetas en el tobillo, sino únicamente al empeine del pie y por lo tanto van dando golpes en el talón al andar. En inglés se llaman "flip-flops" en referencia a ese ruido que hace el golpe de la chancla en el talón. Si están atadas al tobillo no son chanclas.


----------



## Avispero

colombo-aussie said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aca en australia las llaman *"tongs"*
> 
> cya..


Se llaman thongs aqui. Colomboaussie does chancla have another slang meaning in colombia? I heard a girl say to her friend "no me vayas a hacer quedar como una chancla!


----------



## Sendro Páez

Although I hadn't ever heard "_*¡N*o me vayas a hacer quedar como una chancla!_" before, I guess that this is not an alternate meaning of '_chancla_', Avispero. I interpret what the girl said as, "_¡No me vayas a hacer quedar a la altura del betún!_" ─ a common way of saying. Since there are few things lower than a '_chancla_', or than '_betún_' (_shoe polish_), these sentences mean "_¡No me vayas a hacer quedar mal!_"


----------



## TravelinTom

In Mexico, perhaps other countries, it is the shoe your mother whomps you with when you have been bad and a cultural icon like the nun's ruler.


----------



## i heart queso

indybird said:


> In English, in the US, we call them thongs on the west coast and zorries on the east cost.


Really??  I know that "thongs" is used in Aussielandia (as mentioned in this thread as well) but I've never heard it used in the US to mean flip-flops... and I've never heard the word "zorries" before.


----------



## pops91710

i heart queso said:


> Really??  I know that "thongs" is used in Aussielandia (as mentioned in this thread as well) but I've never heard it used in the US to mean flip-flops... and I've never heard the word "zorries" before.


*Thongs *indeed was originally used to mean Zori in the 1950's.  (pluralized for English as Zoris). Zori is Japanese for the shoes that slip on between the toes, otherwise known as flip-flops. In Japan we wore the rubber ones in the shower stalls for sanitary reasons. They were also called *Zoris* (pronounced Zor-ease) here in the USA, although the Japanese do not pluralize their nouns with the added "S".


----------



## i heart queso

Interesting! Thanks


----------



## lauranazario

In Puerto Rico:
"Chanclas" are slippers (no toe division). The term applies to both men's and women's footwear. See below.

saludos,
LN


----------



## pops91710

Same in Mexico. Chancla isn't just flip-flops, it also is a house slipper, bath slipper, and even a flat leather open-toe sandal with no backstrap.


----------

